# "Clearing and deleting everything. This will take an hour."



## Bugkillah (Nov 19, 2005)

I've been watching this screen for 24 hours. Oh please God, give me a sign! Anything! Some kind of indication of how much longer this will be!!!

What's your longest to wait for a C & D?


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

I started one a few weeks ago, and I'm still waiting. Of course I eventually pulled the plug and eventually replaced the unit with a new one. C&D could work, and sometimes does, but it is typically a next-to-last resort before declaring the HDD DOA. There have been folks who waited 3 days or more and had success, but there are cases like mine, where it just "C&D-ed" for 10 minutes and rebooted, in a never-ending loop.

The actual last resort is the kickstart codes (wait for both the red and green lights to illuminate during reboot, then press pause-57. That is the most common or useful one).


----------



## Skyhawk (Sep 25, 2001)

TyroneShoes;

Is that code to end the C & D (Pause/57) for real or joke?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

Skyhawk said:


> Is that code to end the C & D (Pause/57) for real or joke?


http://alt.org/wiki/index.php/TivoDiagnostics


----------



## Bugkillah (Nov 19, 2005)

Ok, it's been 44 hours since I started C&D everything...

Should I pull the plug and pronounce the time of death?

or give it a few more hours?


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

I gave up after 12 hours. It turned out to be a failed drive. Previous times I've done it, it not taken much longer than an hour.


----------



## Bugkillah (Nov 19, 2005)

Well, I can't believe it. I went to bed about 11pm after calling D* for a replacement. Then I got up this morning to a welcome screen. So I'm guessing about 50 hours to complete a C&D everything.

I started to go through the guided setup before going to work. When I got to the part where you have to activate service, which I didn't have time for, I just left it.

The csr said it would be 2 days to get the new one, so I guess I'll activate this old one until the new one comes in.


----------



## avoiceoreason (Dec 7, 2001)

Well, I just did "Clear and Delete Data and Program Guide" not "everything" and mine is going on its 3rd day.

I am obviously not optimistic.

Bugkillah - when you called for a replacement, were they really willing to send you out a new unit? You didn't have to send them your old one for them to "refurbish"? I thought turnaround time was like 2 weeks, not 2 days. And was yours still under warranty I assume?

Who knows...maybe when I get back home tonight there will a nice welcome screen waiting for me. If not, I need to figure out how to get a replacement I guess.


----------



## Bugkillah (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes, I was still under warranty. The only thing I was offered was to return the old unit for a refurb & a 2 year contract extension, AND now I'm on a lease. He specifically said that they would charge $4.95 for the lease, then refund the lease on the same bill, since I bought the original one. Then should be a free upgrade to the new mpeg4 dvr when hd locals are available. If what they say is correct, I'm happy.


----------



## avoiceoreason (Dec 7, 2001)

That's too bad that they put you an a lease. You bought the first one, it is still under warranty, and it went bad. They are basically saying you don't own what you bought anymore.

But as long as you're happy.

As for me, still crossing my fingers that all will be well when I get home tonight. But my expectations are low.

I still find it strange that my old HR10 started having trouble the exact day an installer was at my house to install a new HR10. Never had a single problem with it before. Coincidence or conspiracy???


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

I am just starting a C&D. I will let it go a couple hours then restore an image over the top of it. It is a 300 and not the original 250 that it came with. Might go 400 or 750 gig drive though. 

My unit failed and they sent me a new one and I switched the drives hopeing to keep the SP's and that did not work.


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

OK. It took more then an hour but, I is done now. Maybe 4-5 hours on a 300 gig drive.

Not to bad for only an hour.


----------



## Bugkillah (Nov 19, 2005)

I finally got it set up after the C&D. It ran well for the first evening, and now the next morning it is being unresponsive again. I'm glad I ordered the replacement.


----------



## kcmurphy88 (Jul 5, 2003)

Bugkillah said:


> I've been watching this screen for 24 hours. Oh please God, give me a sign! Anything! Some kind of indication of how much longer this will be!!!
> 
> What's your longest to wait for a C & D?


Unit is dead. Dead. Dead. Dead. If you have the product protection deal, or it is in waranty, D* will exchange it without question.


----------



## Sir_winealot (Nov 18, 2000)

Bugkillah said:


> Yes, I was still under warranty. The only thing I was offered was to return the old unit for a refurb & a 2 year contract extension, AND now I'm on a lease. He specifically said that they would charge $4.95 for the lease, then refund the lease on the same bill, since I bought the original one. Then should be a free upgrade to the new mpeg4 dvr when hd locals are available. If what they say is correct, I'm happy.


You _owned_ your original unit, and now they've replaced it under warranty w/a _leased_ unit that you have to give them back if you ever leave D*?

That really blows. I can't understand how they can do that ...doesn't sound kosher to me.

Let's say you paid $400 for the original unit, then you're basically out that $$ if you leave... as opposed to being able to recoup some of it by selling it.

What a raw deal.


----------



## Charles R (Nov 9, 2000)

Bugkillah said:


> Yes, I was still under warranty. The only thing I was offered was to return the old unit for a refurb & a 2 year contract extension, AND now I'm on a lease. He specifically said that they would charge $4.95 for the lease, then refund the lease on the same bill, since I bought the original one. Then should be a free upgrade to the new mpeg4 dvr when hd locals are available. If what they say is correct, I'm happy.


I had to replace one of my HD TiVos (it was out of warranty but the replacement I had received before for it was less than a year old) and they tried the send me a refurb and say it would be leased. Well after going up the chain (to the replacement card group) I had a new unit delivered via the install guys as they couldn't ship a new unit directly to me. Also once I activated it they updated it from a lease to owned unit and verified I didn't have any commitment. You can tell by the description on your invoice. So it's not easy but if you really try you can get them to do the right thing... it just shouldn't be this hard!

I believe what he actually did was sell me a new unit under one of their promo deals as it included a free dish, installation and whatnot for $19.95. He credited the $19.95 and I just signed for the box when the installer showed up. I didn't even have to return the old one.


----------



## Bugkillah (Nov 19, 2005)

I agree, I should have gotten a new one. But since I'm being refunded the lease, I'm not really paying anything. And on a lease, I have a no charge swap option if it goes bad again (without having to pay for the monthly insurance protection), which is good since most receivers have a 3 month warranty, and the hd directivos were extended to a year warranty. And technically I was out of warranty (by a couple of days), so any kind of no charge replacement (even under a "free" lease), I'll take it.


----------

